# Bottomless PF for Gaggia Classic



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was thinking of getting a new bottomless PF for my Classic. Any suggestions of which one?


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm happy with the one I got from Happy Donkey.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

How much were you looking to pay? I've got one that I never use so would be up for selling it to someone who would!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

spune said:


> How much were you looking to pay? I've got one that I never use so would be up for selling it to someone who would!


I had a look at this one on CoffeeHit so potentially around the £50 ish mark for new. http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=gaggia+bottomless+portafilter

I don't know what it's like or even if it fits the classic (haven't really looked into yet ).

Which PF have you got?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I had a look at this one on CoffeeHit so potentially around the £50 ish mark for new. http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=gaggia+bottomless+portafilter
> 
> I don't know what it's like or even if it fits the classic (haven't really looked into yet ).
> 
> Which PF have you got?


Coffee hit always charge a big mark-up.

These can be gotten for like 20-30£ in the wild.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I bought mine on ebay, really not sure of the make or anything. I can post pictures for reference if that'll help?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

The Happy Donkey one is great. Grab a bag of beans at the same time.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Coffee hit always charge a big mark-up.
> 
> These can be gotten for like 20-30£ in the wild.


Thanks for the heads up re coffee hit. Any suggestions on places to get them?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks for the heads up re coffee hit. Any suggestions on places to get them?


Don't get me wrong, Coffee Hit is great for certain things, but I believe they do a lot of wholesale, so some things can cost a little more as it is targeted to a buyer who is less likely to use unofficial channels.

That said, I think either this forum or eBay or somewhere like that would be the best place to get one.

Failing that, some have recommended Happy Donkey who supply parts and machines rather than restaurant supplies.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I believe I paid £30 on the eBay for mine. It came with a tamper too! Only saying as it confirms what others have said about cost.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

spune said:


> I bought mine on ebay, really not sure of the make or anything. I can post pictures for reference if that'll help?


If it's not a ball ache, that would be great


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I ordered one of these: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Pro-Bottomless-Portafilter-Coffee-Handle-/320832936873?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4ab3221ba9

The one that arrived didn't have as nice a handle as that but it's still good.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3kpjwz2588j09pv/20130815_223044.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/btati919jya1tzh/20130815_223103.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sco3wm9qqnv3e27/20130815_223119.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mjkgaby84j0gkwj/20130815_223136.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qw0zhnoj7kurcnz/20130815_222939.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/eqjp8w584iorvfx/20130815_223006.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jw8hy481c53vgdv/20130815_223021.jpg


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

spune said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3kpjwz2588j09pv/20130815_223044.jpg
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/btati919jya1tzh/20130815_223103.jpg
> 
> ...


That's the one that actually arrived.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Interesting! Mine was second hand as I say. Originally bought for tamp practice kinda thing, but soon reverted back to spout. Is yours the standard portafilter you use?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pictures, I forgot to say that I'm using it with an attento click mat. I'm not sure if the downward kink in the handle would get in the way (if that makes any sense).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

spune said:


> Interesting! Mine was second hand as I say. Originally bought for tamp practice kinda thing, but soon reverted back to spout. Is yours the standard portafilter you use?


Yeah I use it all the time now as standard now. So satisfying when you get a good shot out. Can't see myself going back to spout now.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I bet! What size basket is it, do you know? It seems larger than the basket in the spouted portafilter I have.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

spune, I've sent you a PM


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I think I will be playing about with the portafilter again, see how I get on with it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I ordered one of these: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Pro-Bottomless-Portafilter-Coffee-Handle-/320832936873?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4ab3221ba9
> 
> The one that arrived didn't have as nice a handle as that but it's still good.


I don't suppose anyone knows if these ones from EBay are any different to the ones from happy donkey?

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0904-gaggia-classic-bottomless-portafilter.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

The Happy Donkey ones are very well made and finished. The handle is not as rubbery looking as the e-bay one but the quality is excellent. It's a lot cheaper than the e-bay one too.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

if you have a spare portafilter then coffee hit will make it bottomless for 21.91

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/make-my-portafilter-naked

Looks a good deal if you have a portafilter that fits your machine


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Or Callum on he will do it for £13


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

spune said:


> How much were you looking to pay? I've got one that I never use so would be up for selling it to someone who would!


Did this naked PF get sold? How much did you want for it?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

bazschmaz said:


> Did this naked PF get sold? How much did you want for it?


I still have it, sorry, but I've got used to it now and producing lovely shots thanks to urbanbumpkin's encouragement!

I recommend the above advice if you're still after one.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

bazschmaz said:


> Did this naked PF get sold? How much did you want for it?


I might have one for sale shortly

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------

